# شؤال عن الدراسة في المانيا



## fullbank (28 يوليو 2006)

انا اريد ان اعرف هل يوجد تخصص هندسة الطيران تصميم طائرات في جامعة المانيا واذا يوجد منهي افضل الجامعات تعليما لهذا التخصص في المانيا


----------



## AVio_niCS (30 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم

انا اذكر اني مرة رحت على السفارة الالمانية للمساعدة في موضوع الجامعات بس ما منهم فايدة..
اذا حبيت معلومات عن هندسة الطيران في بريطانيا فانا حاضر..

شكرا


----------



## fullbank (30 يوليو 2006)

[frame="2 90"]شكرا اخي الكريم لو تسمح اعطيني عن بريطانيا واريد ان اقول ان الناس يقولون لي انني يجب ان اذهب الى جامعة امريكية توجد هذه الجامعة في مدينة فلوريدا ويقولون انها ممتازة وسعرها ممتاز فهل يمكن لك ان تعطيني معلومات عن بريطانيا وتعطيني معلومات عن جامعة فلوريدا للتكنولوجيا اذا بتقدر [/frame]


----------



## AVio_niCS (31 يوليو 2006)

تختلف اسعار الجامعات بالنسبة لتخصص هندسة الطائرات

انا ادرس في جامعة لندن تقع شرق لندن, تخصص الكترونيات طائرات, والسعر لجميع اتخصصات الهندسة بما فيها الطيران هو 10500 جنيه استرليني.

جامعة بولتون من 6500 الى 8000 جنيه استرليني في السنة

انت قلت تخصص تصميم .. تجده في جامعة كينجستون.. درست انا فيها.. وهي جنوب غرب لندن, حوالي 15 دقيقة بالقطار.. اعتقد تكلف حوالي 10500..

التقديم عن طريق ما يسمى بال UCAS , عملت لك سيرش على كل الجامعات في بريطانيا على الموقع نفسه ما عليك الى البحث عن الجامعة والبرامج المتوفرة لكل جامعة.. ثم ابحث عن الاسعار بالضغط على( Fees) ثم اضغط على انترناشيونال ستيودنت.. وتجد ايضا المعلومات الاخرى.. وانا حاضر للنصيحة.

اما بالنسبة لافضل الجامعات فهي صعبة.. بس اقولك ان سنة 2004 اخذت بريطانيا ثماني مراكز لافضل 50 جامعة في العالم:

oxford 5th
cambridge 6th
london school of economics 11th
Imperial college, london 14th
University College london 34th
school of oriental and african studies 44th

اعتقد ان كلهم ما عنده طيران الى جامعة امبيريال.. بس هذي الجامعة يدرس فيها ناس من الطبقات العالية.. مع احترامي لك فيها عنصرية ضد العرب والمسلمين.. بس عادي

هذا الي قدرت عليه. ان شاء الله اكون فدتك.. ابحث وشوف وانا حاضر للمساعدة


----------



## AVio_niCS (31 يوليو 2006)

اسف نسيت اللنك:

http://search.ucas.co.uk/cgi-bin/hs...uery=1193&word=AEROSPACE+ENGINEERING&single=N


----------



## fullbank (31 يوليو 2006)

[frame="2 90"]شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة لكن هل جامعة كينغستون ممتازة اذا سمحت تقدر تقول لي اذا كانت ممتاز او لا [/frame]


----------



## AVio_niCS (31 يوليو 2006)

اخي ما اقدر اقول انها ممتازة ولا لأ!!

هذا محتاج لجان تبحث في كل صغيرة وكبير علشان تحددلك قدرات الجامعة. بس انا راح احاول اوصفلك الي اعرفة واترك لك القرار.

التخصص الي انت طالبه هو تصميم, وهو موجود في هذي الجامعة. لعلمك فيه شيء جيد هنا ان الدرجة هي مش دجري عادي, هذا دجري اونر.. الفرق اوضحه لك:

Degrees in the UK are graded according to the student's performance in the following ranking:
First Class Honours - Top, usually 70%+ average

Upper Second Class Honours - usually 60% to 70% average
Lower Second Class Honours - usually 50% to 60% average

Third Class Honours - usually 45% to 50% average
Pass degree - usually below 45%
Ordinary degree - a term used in new universities/Polytechnics that is more-or-less equivalent to a Pass degree.

اذا ما فهمتلي.. باختصار, الامتياز من 70% ويعتبر درجة اولى تدخلك اي جامعة في العالم وانت رافع راسك.. النجاح من 40%, واذا جبت من 40 الى 45 % يكون عندك دجري عادي.. اذا شفت اي تخصص في اي جامعة ومكتوب بس دجري بدون اونز فهذذي الشهادة تعادل من 40 ال 45%.. تخيل!!

ال 70% صعبة ومش بالسهولة احد يوصلها.. طبعا ما اقلل من قدراتك لان في ناس تقدر توصل ال90. بس نادر جدا او يمكن شخص او اثنين من الالف!! انا كنت في الثانوية في الامارات اجيب في التسعينات لكن هنا تتعب وتهلك ويالله بقوته تجيب من 80 الى 85%.. طبعا هي درجة جدا ممتازه وقلتلك 70 فما فوق هي درجة اولى اونز وتدخلك اكبر الجامعات والشهادة معترفة بالتاكيد.

علشان ما نبعد عن الموضوع, موقع الجامعة جنوب غرب لندن العاصمة وتوصلها بالقطار في حوالي 15 ال 20 دقيقة.. منطقة حلوه وفيها مراكز تجارية وايجارات الشقق في حوالي 1000 جنيه استرليني للغرفتين وصاله.. ممكن تسكن مع عوائل وتكون ارخص..

الشي الى ما عجبني في الجامعة هو وجود الجامعة على اكثر من موقع وبعض الاحيان تحتاج تاخذ باص علشان تتنقل بين المباني.. باص جامعة طبعا وما تدفع عليه شي..

المنطقة فيها عرب ومسلمين ومساجد

الجامعة تعتبر واحدة من افضل الجامعات لدراسة الطيران بسبب تواجد الورش.. بس ما اعرف شو الي موجود الان لاني ما ادرس فيها.. لكن عادة تجد طائرات وما يسمى الوند تانلز من السب سونك الى الهايبر سونك في اغلب الجامعات..

اذا اردت معلومات عن جامعتي, جامعة لندن فانا حاضر..

اترك لك قرار الامتياز!!

شكرا


----------



## fullbank (1 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 70"]شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات ولكن قررت ان اذهب ال جامعة في اميركا تسمى امبري ريدل ويقال عنها انها ممتازة وهذه الجامعة توجد في ديتونا بيتش في فلوريدا انا اعتقد انك سمعت عنها وشكرا اخي الكريم [/frame]


----------



## AVio_niCS (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا اعرف انه يمنع دراسة الطيران وفروعه في امريكا للعرب والمسلمين!!

ولا تمنح الفيزا اصلا!!

ممكن لدول معينه.. يجوز.. او ان القانون تغير..

ولهاذا السبب قررت انا الدراسة في بريطانيا.

تأكد قبل اخذ قرار بارك الله فيك

واتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## fullbank (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا اعرف هذه المعلومات وانهم يجرون مع الشخص تحقيق عندما يصل هناك حيث سالونه عن سبب تعلمه لذا عندما قدمت الطلب قدمته للذهاب على اميركا لدراسة هندسة الفضاء وهذه مسموح به وسأرا هناك اذا انا اقدر ان ان احول الى هندسة الطيران ام لا واذا لم اقدر ساتوكل على الله وادرس هندسة الفضاء في جامعة امبري ريدل في اميركا


----------



## fullbank (3 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"] 
وشكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات 
[/frame]


----------



## fullbank (4 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]كانت معوماتك اخي الكريم صحيحة لاني ذهبت اليوم الى الجامعة ورايت ان تخصص هندسة الطيران ممنوع في اميركا [/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## AVio_niCS (5 أغسطس 2006)

اخي.. ترى حتى دخول امريكا صعب.. من حيث المعاملة والعنصرية..

ابعد ولا تجازف بوقتك ربي يوفقك


----------



## fullbank (5 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"] 
انت بتححقي الحقيقة اخي الكريم علشان اميركا شفتها هناك ضد العري والمسلمين علشان هيك انا قررت اذهب الى جامعة بريطانية ومعظم الناس عندي قالوا الي انها جامعة لندن افضل الجامعات في هذا التخصص في بريطانيا لذا انا بدي اسالك عن تخصص تصميم الطائرات في جامعة لندن اذا ما في فاني ساغير تصميم الطائرات فممكن ان تقول لي اخي الكريم 
[/frame]


----------



## AVio_niCS (5 أغسطس 2006)

حبيبي.. يشرفني اني اخدمك..

انا في جامعة لندن.. بالاصح في كلية كوين ميري.. الجامعة كبيرة ولها عدة كليات

اجمل شيء في هذه الجامعة ان جميع التسهيلات واماكن خدمة الطلاب بالاضافة الى غرف المحاضرات والمكتبة والادارة في حرم واحد كبير..

حتى السكن الجامعي مدينة بحد ذاته متواجد خلف الجامعة من ضمن الحرم..

المهم.. تخصص التصميم غير موجود في الجامعة على حسب علمي.. عندك هندسة الطيران (تكون هياكل ومحركات والايرودينامكس ..الخ) وعندك افيونكس ( الكترونيات الطيران).. وعندك ايروسبيس سيستمز.. هذا امتداد للايفيونكس في برنامج الماجستير.. اعتقد هذا الموجود بالنسبة للطيران.. فيه مئات التخصصات الاخرى طبعا من قانون وفنون وطب وموسيقى ورياضيات وفيزياء والكترونيات وهندسة وغيرها..

للتقديم اعتقد انك لازم تخاطب الجامعة علشان تتأكد اذا كنت راح تدخل فاونديشن ولا لأ.. راح تكون انترناشيونال ستيودنت واحتمال انك ما راح تحتاج مقابلة.. اعتقد فقط..

شيكت لك انا الجامعة بس لازم تروح من موقع ال يو كاس.. وهو المسؤول عن كل طلبات الجامعات والكليات في بريطانيا.. روح للموقع www.ucas.com

بس ما يمنع انك تكتب ايميل وترسله الى هذا الايميل وتكلمهم على موضوعك.. راح ينصحوك ويقولوا لك اذا ممكن تسجل على طول في الجامعة او انك تروح على اليوكاس.. كلم ماريان لانجبريدج على M.Langbridge*qmul.ac.uk

ابدا ب Dear Mrs Langbridge ولا تعرفها اني انا الي عطيتك الايميل.. قول انك لقيته على موقع الجامعة.. هي ال Admissions Coordinator

واعلمني بالجديد


----------



## AVio_niCS (5 أغسطس 2006)

الايميل هو M.Langbridge*qmul.ac.uk


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات [/frame]


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]ما الفرق بين هندسة الكترونيات الطائرات وهندسة صيانة الطائرات[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]شكرا اخي الكريم قرات موضوع دورة تعريفية في هندسة الكترونات الجوية [/frame]


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 [MOVE="up"]90"]شكرا قررت الذهاب الى نفس جامعتك وهي جامعة لندن تخصص الكترونيات الطيران وجزاك الله كل خير [/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا جزيلا[/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## AVio_niCS (6 أغسطس 2006)

اشوفك على خير اخي الكريم..

خبرني بالجديد.. 

تحياتي


----------



## fullbank (7 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]اخي الكريم قدمت للجامعة هسا انا قاعد بستنا بورقة قبول الجامعة[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (12 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]شكرا اخي الكريم[/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## laith_n (12 أغسطس 2006)

بامكاني مساعدتك في الحصول على قبول للدراسه في المانيا


----------



## fullbank (12 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا اخي الكريم[/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## khswsh (6 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من الاخ ليث ان يشرح لي كيف احصل على القبول للدكتورا في الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصص جريان متعدد الاطوار وذلك على عنواني khswsh *************


----------



## laith_n (7 أبريل 2007)

انا بخدمتك يا اخي وخدمة الاخوه الراغبين في الدراسه بالمانيا علما ان الدراسه مجانا


----------



## khswsh (7 أبريل 2007)

اخي ليث انا حاصل على الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية لسنة في الميكانيك التطبيقي وحصلت على بعثة دراسية الى المانيا واود جمع معلومات عن الجامعات الالمانية وخصوصا التي فيها برامج الدكتورا في الهندسة الميكانيكية وهل سيتوجب علي اعادة بعض المواد التي دراستها في البكلوريوس او الماجستير رسالتي لك اخي ليث اريد اسماء الجامعات التي استفاد منها في المانيا؟ كيفية التقديم لها (الخطوات والاوراق)؟اللغة هل هي صعبة وهل يمكن الحصول على القبول وبعدها ادخل كورس اللغة ؟ وهل المدن تختلف من حيث تكليف السكن والعادات واي المدن افضل ؟ ارجو الاجابة ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TURBOFAN (7 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعه انا كان عندي في الجامعه دكاتره كتير واخدين الدكتوراه من امريكا ومش معقول يمنعو الدراسه ويسمحو للدكتوراه


----------

